# Programm lässt sich nicht starten !



## Ewi (29. Mai 2006)

Hallo Leute !

Ich habe für die Fußball WM ein angebotenes Verwaltungsprogramm "FIFAWorldCup2006_Manager_v1g.exe heruntergeladen. Die Installation ist naturgemäss einfach, habe auf meinem Rechner auch die J2SE Runtime Environment 5.0 Update 6, wonach bei der Installation gefragt wird. Nach dem Doppelklick auf das Icon passiert etwas, dass ich schwer deuten kann,es wird jedesmal der Telefonmanger von "Nokia" gestartet. Weiss jemand, warum hier ein Fremdprogramm "anstatt" gestartet wird.

lg
Ewi


----------



## Mörketid (29. Mai 2006)

hi, also das kann bestimmt keiner hier sagen...immerhin weiss man ja nicht, wie der code aussieht. was macht denn der nokia manager? vielleicht musste da erst 20 sms a 3 euro senden?  :bae:  ist das was seriöses?



viele grüße
mörketid


----------



## keman (29. Mai 2006)

Bist du sicher, dass du keinen Schrott z.B. Virus heruntergeladen hast?
[/list]


----------



## Ewi (29. Mai 2006)

Der Nokia Telefonmanager ist die orginal Software für das Nokia Handy 6230 !


----------



## Ewi (29. Mai 2006)

keman hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Bist du sicher, dass du keinen Schrott z.B. Virus heruntergeladen hast?
> [/list]



Das File habe ich mit Kaspersky geprüft.


----------



## Dominicana (29. Mai 2006)

Den Fifa-Manager hab ich mal ausprobiert. Den Nokia Connection Manager hab ich schon auf einem Rechner(ich werd die Sau nicht mehr los  ???:L )


> Beschreibung: Mit dem FIFA World Cup 2006 Manager werden die Ergebnisse und der Turnierverlauf der WM 2006 in Deutschland verwaltet. Features: Onlineaktualisierung der Spieledaten, Verfolgung des WM 2006 Turnierverlaufs, Export der Daten, Zeitzonenauswahl, Multilanguage


Warscheinlich nimmt das Programm den erst besten Port zur Online-Aktualisierung , und da der Nokia Connection Manager ja auch an einem Port hängt, nimmt das Programm an, es wäre ein Modem. :wink:


----------



## Mörketid (30. Mai 2006)

namd, scheint ja irgendwie nicht gerade toll zu sein, das wm ding  ???:L 

gruß


----------



## Ewi (30. Mai 2006)

Hallo Leute !

Ich möchte nur wissen wer diesen Schrott programmiert hat. Hab das Programm jetzt auf einen Rechner installiert ohne Nokia Software und jetzt kommt jedesmal meim Start der WINRAR Archivierer. Der Genius hat noch eine Readme Datei beigelgt deren Inhalt mich auch nicht weiterbringt:


Mit dem FIFA World Cup 2006 Manager werden die Ergebnisse und der 
Turnierverlauf der WM 2006 in Deutschland verwaltet. 
Das Programm läuft auf deinem Computer, Spiele-Ergebnisse können 
über eine Verbindung zum Internet aktualisiert werden.

viel Spass mit dem FIFA World Cup 2006 Manager !


Fragen und Antworten (FAQ) zu FIFA World Cup 2006 Manager

F: Nach der erfolgreichen Installation startet das Programm nicht. Warum ?
A: Das Programm benötigt eine aktuelle JRE (Java Runtime Environment) Version,
   1.3 oder höher. JRE ist eine Betriebssystem-Erweiterung, ähnlich einem 
   Plugin, wie bspw. Flash. Eine JRE-Installation aktualisiert zusätzlich
   die Java Plugin Version eines vorhandenen Internet Browsers.
   Der Browser Internet Explorer wird bspw. standardmäßig mit Java 1.1 
   installiert. FIFA World Cup 2006 Manager erfordert eine Version 1.3 oder 
   höher.Sehen Sie in der Systemsteuerung nach, ob Sie ein Symbol "Java Plug-In" 
   haben und Java aktiviert ist.
   Sollte dies nicht der Fall sein können Sie Java über das Internet instal-
   lieren. Starten Sie dazu aus der "FIFA World Cup 2006 Manager" Programmgruppe 
   "Java 1.42 installieren".


Lizenzvereinbarung

FIFA World Cup 2006 Manager ist Freeware. 
Alle Urheberrechte an der Software sind dem Autor vorbehalten. Solange 
die Installationsdateien unverändert bleiben, darf sie uneingeschränkt 
weitergegeben werden. Die Verbreitung und Weitergabe einzelner Dateien 
ist nicht erlaubt.

Es ist nicht gestattet, eine Gebühr für die Weitergabe oder Benutzung 
von FIFA World Cup 2006 Manager zu verlangen. FIFA World Cup 2006 Manager 
wird "wie es ist" zur Verfügung gestellt. 
Die Verwendung des Programms erfolgt auf alleiniges Risiko des Anwenders. 
Der Autor übernimmt keinerlei Garantie für die Fehlerfreiheit der 
Software noch eine sonstige Garantie. Der Autor ist nicht verantwortlich 
für eventuelle Schäden, die durch Gebrauch oder Mißbrauch der Software 
entstehen.


München (Giesing), 19.04.2005
André Hofer

Vergiss es, nehme wieder meinen Wandkalender und einen Schreibstift und werd die WM auch ohne dieses Programm 
überstehen !

Gruß und Dank für eure Antworten
Ewi


----------



## The_S (30. Mai 2006)

1. Wenns schrott ist, dann benutze es nicht
2. Das WinRAR aufgeht kann der Programmierer nichts dazu, sondern DU allein, weil du WinRAR gesagt hast, dass es Archive mit der Endung ".jar" öffnen soll.
3. Öffne das Programm über die Konsole mit dem Aufruf


```
java -jar DasProgramm
```


----------



## thE_29 (30. Mai 2006)

Dass das Teil mit Winrar gestartet wird, liegt aber an dir und net an ihm 


Du hast dein System einfach blöd, bzw gar net konfiguriert!

Hat man java richtig installiert, werden .jar via Java geöffnet!

Hat mans falsch installiert, bzw installiert winrar nachher und klickt immer dumm auf Ja (anstatt sich mal durchzulesen was der tut) dann könnte .jar auch von winrar übernommen werden!


----------



## Ewi (30. Mai 2006)

thE_29 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Dass das Teil mit Winrar gestartet wird, liegt aber an dir und net an ihm
> 
> 
> Du hast dein System einfach blöd, bzw gar net konfiguriert!
> ...



 *Vorab einmal eine große Entschuldigung an den Verfasser des Programmes.* Das Problem lag tatsächlich bei mir und nicht am Rechner. Wird Zeit , dass ich mich endlich mehr mit Java beschäftige und erst dann große Sprüche klopfe. Am Laptop stimmt irgend etwas nicht mit dieser Nokia Software und auf meinem Stand PC, wo ich sehr wenig arbeite, habe ich einfach vergessen die Jdk1...... zu installieren. Peinlich,peinlich. Das Programm funktioniert jetzt natürlich tadellos. Vielleich lässt sich am Laptop auch noch der gordische Knoten mit Nokia lösen. Werds mal versuchen.

Vielen Dank für die Hinweise 

Gruß Ewi


----------



## Onkel Hatti (30. Mai 2006)

Moinsen

Ja, das macht die d.... Nokia Programm. Man kann nämlich auf Nokia Telefonen auch Java Dateien ausführen. Also greift sich bei der Installation das Nokia Teil mit dem Program Installer gnadenlos und ungefragt die Erweiterung .jar und lenkt sie auf sich um.

Windowsexplorer-Extras-Ordneroptionen..., dort reiter "Dateitypen".
Dort den Typ jar wieder auf "javaw -jar %1" umleiten.

Gruß
 Hatti


----------



## Ewi (30. Mai 2006)

Onkel Hatti hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Moinsen
> 
> Ja, das macht die d.... Nokia Programm. Man kann nämlich auf Nokia Telefonen auch Java Dateien ausführen. Also greift sich bei der Installation das Nokia Teil mit dem Program Installer gnadenlos und ungefragt die Erweiterung .jar und lenkt sie auf sich um.
> 
> ...





Danke für diesen Tipp. Die Dateierweiterung JAR ist tatsächlich mit dem Dateityp "Nokia Application Installer Datei" verknüpft.

Leider finde ich unter den angebotenen Änderungmöglichkeiten keine wo und wie ich die Umleitung auf "javaw -jar %1"
plazieren könnte.

Hast du vielleicht eine Idee !  

Gruß
Ewi


----------



## Onkel Hatti (30. Mai 2006)

Also ich suche in den Dateitypen den Typ JAR.
Ist bei mir "Executable JAR File"
Knopf "Erweitert"
Aktion "open" (mehr Aktionen gibts bei mir nicht)
Knopf "Bearbeiten"

Vorgang: open
Anwendung für diesen Vorgang: "C:\Programme\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\javaw.exe" -jar "%1" %*

Der Pfad ist natürlich anzupassen.

"DDE Verwenden" ist angehakt.

"DDE Nachricht" ist leer
"Anwendung:" javaw
"DDE Anwendung nicht aktiv" ist leer
"Thema:" System


So klappt das bei mir

Gruß
 Hatti


----------



## Ewi (30. Mai 2006)

Onkel Hatti hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also ich suche in den Dateitypen den Typ JAR.
> Ist bei mir "Executable JAR File"
> Knopf "Erweitert"
> Aktion "open" (mehr Aktionen gibts bei mir nicht)
> ...



HURRA! 

Es funzt !!!

Nochmals Danke !

 :toll: 

Gruß 
Ewi


----------



## jobu0101 (31. Mai 2006)

Wie stell ich das um?

Bei mir geht das so nicht!

Wenn ich in den Ordneroptionen bin und mich zu den Jarfiles durchklicke und dort auf "Erweitert" klicke, geht so nen Fenster mit Aktionsfeld auf. Da ist keine Aktion drin, man kann aber mit "neu" welche hinzufügen. Was muss ich denn da genau eintragen?


----------



## jobu0101 (31. Mai 2006)

Sorry, habe die Anleitung falsch verstanden!

Jetzt habe ich mich genau an diese gehalten und es klappt!


----------

